# Joe's Ancient Orange and SpiceMead



## uavwmn

I saw some pictures of this mead and I may try my hand at making a gallon.


Does anyone have the recipe for this mead?
Thank you in advance~


----------



## montyfox

Here ya go. I made my first batch of this last year. Its been aging for a year now and I had my first taste last week. Just like so many who have come before me, I Wish I had made more than just one gallon. 


I think this was posted by Smurf some time ago.



*Joe Mattioli's Ancient *<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>*Orange*</st1lace></st1:City>* and Spice Mead**

*It is so simple to make and you can make it without much equipment and with a multitude of variations. This could be a first Mead for the novice as it is almost fool proof. It is a bit unorthodox but it has never failed me or the friends I have shared it with. (snip)...it will be sweet, complex and tasty. 

1 gallon batch 


3 1/2 lbs Clover or your choice honey or blend (will finish sweet) 
1 Large orange (later cut in eights or smaller rind and all) 
1 small handful of raisins (25 if you count but more or less ok) 
1 stick of cinnamon 
1 whole clove ( or 2 if you like - these are potent critters) 
optional (a pinch of nutmeg and allspice )( very small ) 
1 teaspoon of Fleishmann’s bread yeast ( now don't get holy on me--- after all this is an ancient mead and that's all we had back then) 
Balance water to one gallon 

Process: 

Use a clean 1 gallon carboy 

Dissolve honey in some warm water and put in carboy 

Wash orange well to remove any pesticides and slice in eights --add orange (you can push em through opening big boy -- rinds included -- its ok for this mead -- take my word for it -- ignore the experts) 

Put in raisins, clove, cinnamon stick, any optional ingredients and fill to 3 inches from the top with cold water. ( need room for some foam -- you can top off with more water after the first few day frenzy) 

Shake the heck out of the jug with top on, of course. This is your sophisticated aeration process. 

When at room temperature in your kitchen, put in 1 teaspoon of bread yeast. ( No you don't have to rehydrate it first-- the ancients didn't even have that word in their vocabulary-- just put it in and give it a gentle swirl or not)(The yeast can fight for their own territory) 

Install water airlock. Put in dark place. It will start working immediately or in an hour. (Don't use grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away in the 90's)( Wait 3 hours before you panic or call me) After major foaming stops in a few days add some water and then keep your hands off of it. (Don't shake it! Don't mess with them yeastees! Let them alone except its okay to open your cabinet to smell every once in a while. 

Racking --- Don't you dare 
additional feeding --- NO NO 
More stirring or shaking -- Your not listening, don't touch 

After 2 months and maybe a few days it will slow down to a stop and clear all by itself. (How about that) (You are not so important after all) Then you can put a hose in with a small cloth filter on the end into the clear part and siphon off the golden nectar. If you wait long enough even the oranges will sink to the bottom but I never waited that long. If it is clear it is ready. You don't need a cold basement. It does better in a kitchen in the dark. (Like in a cabinet) likes a little heat (70-80). If it didn't work out... you screwed up and didn't read my instructions (or used grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away) . If it didn't work out then take up another hobby. Mead is not for you. It is too complicated. 
If you were successful, which I am 99% certain you will be, then enjoy your mead. When you get ready to make different mead you will probably have to unlearn some of these practices I have taught you, but hey--- This recipe and procedure works with these ingredients so don't knock it. It was your first mead. It was my tenth. Sometimes, even the experts can forget all they know and make good ancient mead. 
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />Have fun and for your own sake, make at least a 3 gallon batch. You'll thank me later.
Monty


----------



## smurfe

Yup, that's the recipe. Follow it closely and remember that more is not good always. If you add extra spices it can be over powering. Same with the oranges.If you add a lot of extra thinking to get more orange flavor the oils in the skins can make it very hot on the tongue.Also, the bread yeast works great. Don't think you need wine yeast. If you use wine yeast you chance it fermenting to dry. Ask me how I know all of this.







I have made this recipe quite a few times and the original (to the "T")recipe has always been the best other than the time I made it with Kumquats. That was the best mead I ever made and it was basically this recipe with bread yeast.


----------



## uavwmn

Monty, thank you so much for the recipe. I am on vacation all next week and I am going to start this on the weekend!!!!!!


I can use those 1 gallon glass jugs that are commercial wines, correct? And if I wanted to make 2 gallons I just double the recipe.


Is this a wine I would bottle in a small bottle? 375ml?
How long does it bulk age?


I will post pictures this weekend!!


----------



## uavwmn

Smurfe, I will follow the recipe "to the "T". Will go and get a couple gallon jugs from the store tonight. ummmmm, guess I better drink alittle of that stuff too.


----------



## montyfox

I used a glass gallon jug simular to the ones that apple cider comes in. Here is a link so you can see some pictures. 


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5186

I let mine set for a couple of months until the oranges dropped to the bottom. By that time it had self cleared and rather than rack and bulk age, I bottled. I used the smaller 375ml bottles because I wasn't sure how much I would be able to drink in one setting and didn't want the wine to go bad once opened. Beleive me, this wasn't a problem. It is very good.


If you are going to bulk age, I'd rack it after the fruit drops. For me this happened after about 2 months. Also, I let mine age for about a year before I drank any. Well worth the wait. I'm definately going to be making more after the first of the year.


Have fun


Monty


----------



## uavwmn

smurfe, do you think if I used wild flower honey for the JAO it would be ok?
We have a "KillerBeeGuy" here in Bisbee, AZ who makes awesome bee butter!!
He goes around the local area and collects killer bees from hives in sheds, roofs, trees, etc.


----------



## smurfe

It should be just fine. In fact, the best batch I ever made, the Kumquat was made with the store brand generic honey from Wal Mart.


----------



## Scott

Has anyone made this receipe without the cinnnamon and clove? 


This is next on my list of things to do, have an empty carboy



.


Thanks


----------



## uavwmn

Monty, I saw some yeast near the top of the jug. So, I "shook" the jug to disperse the yeast. It has been sitting in the jug for about 10 days.
Think I should start over as I strayed from your instructions.


----------



## dragonmaster42

From what I've read, the recipe is pretty forgiving so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have 2 5gal carboys that have been bubbling away since mid December - one with navel oranges and one with blood oranges.


----------



## admiral

This recipe sounds so good! OK, add this to my list of "Must Trys."


----------



## uavwmn

dragon, oo oo the blood orange mead sounds interesting!!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42

I'm looking forward to that one, too. I've always liked the flavor of the blood oranges and I'm curious what it'll do for the mead. Some of them wereslightly tart but the season for them in CA and FL is just starting up so these were early. It's a lightpinkishcolor right now.


----------



## gaudet

I started a 1 gallon batch as per directions back in November. Its almost clear its got 2 more days and it'll be 2 months. I started another batch of this, but used kumquats like smurfe had. I started that one on New Years Day. Batch #2 is bubbling away happily. The fruit in batch 1 has not fallen yet, but its clearing slowly. I might rack it despite warnings to leave it until clear. Cause it looks so good.


----------



## smurfe

gaudet said:


> I started a 1 gallon batch as per directions back in November. Its almost clear its got 2 more days and it'll be 2 months. I started another batch of this, but used kumquats like smurfe had. I started that one on New Years Day. Batch #2 is bubbling away happily. The fruit in batch 1 has not fallen yet, but its clearing slowly. I might rack it despite warnings to leave it until clear. Cause it looks so good.




One thing I might add here. If it is clear, rack it and bottle it or bulk age it. I found that if you wait for the fruit to fall, you loose a lot of liquid. When I did the Kumquat mead I had a lot of volume of fruit in it. I did the vacuum degas trick and the fruit all fell immediately. I then had a fairly deep layer of fruit on the bottom of the carboy as well as the gross lees bed. I lost over a gallon of wine if not closer to two gallons. If the fruit wouldn't of been on the bottom I could of racked down to the lees. I will add though that if you are doing the recipe to the "T" you only have one orange in there so you won't have the issue of a large fruit mass. If it is clear, it is done. The fruit is staying suspended in my opinion by suspended CO2 in the fruit mass. It should clear though without any fining agent fairly quick though. At least in my experience it has.


----------



## gaudet

Advice heeded. I racked it as best I could. Transferred to another car baby. Put 1 campden in to protect it. Degassed with the vacuum pump, and then topped it off with water maybe a half a cup at most. Degassed some more then placed it under airlock to clear some more. Its a little murky, but I liked the flavor. I think its going to be killer. Can't wait to try the Kumquat in 2 months.


----------



## rgecaprock

uav,


You will love the mead. It is so easy and so good!!


http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6444&amp;PN=1


Here is a picture of my bottles and label, but what is inside is truly fantastic. You have to make a batch. This was from a 6 gallon recipe.


Ramona


----------



## dragonmaster42

Ramona, you are incredibly artistic and have an amazing talent with those labels!


----------



## admiral

I couldn't resist. I started my own Ancient Orange and Spice Mead today. It sure is an easy start and the starting nose is great. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## uavwmn

dragon, my mead will be fermenting for 2 months on the 23rd of Jan. The airlock is still active. I am assuming this is normal??


----------



## uavwmn

Ramona, you know, of ALL the labels I have seen on this Forum, I have always been drawn to this label. I think it is beautiful.
My mead is still fermenting away after 2 months. I am hoping this is normal. haha On the 23rd of Jan it will be 2 months.
Doesn't look clear at all. I guess I will wait another month. George is sending me some SuperKleer as I have never used it before.


----------



## uavwmn

gaudet, did your mead ferment steady for 2 months? My airlock is still bubbling away!! It will be 2 months on the 23rd of Jan.
Good thing about a 1 gal batch, it I screw it up I haven't lost much. And I can start over.


----------



## uavwmn

Smurfe, will this 1 gal batch need to be degassed? And when does that happen? Right now it is still actively fermenting and still cloudy. Fruit floating on top.


----------



## gaudet

uavwmn said:


> gaudet, did your mead ferment steady for 2 months? My airlock is still bubbling away!! It will be 2 months on the 23rd of Jan.
> Good thing about a 1 gal batch, it I screw it up I haven't lost much. And I can start over.



It slowed down to a crawl after 30 days, but it was still bubbling. You can see the tiny co2 bubbles burping away and the very occasional airlock burp as well. I racked mine last week off the fruit and lees and I am waiting for it to clear(completely). I degassed it with a stopper and shaking the bottle ( I know the directions said not to, but I'm bull headed) I tasted a few drops of this and it really will get your attention. I like how sweet it finished. I also started a gallon of ancient kumquat mead on Jan 1. Its boiling away still and a semi active airlock.


----------



## gaudet

Forgot to mention that I helped my friend make the JAO Mead at the same time I started my first batch. His was crystal clear when we racked it. We took it off the lees and fruit. Degassed it, 1 campden tab and topped it up to the neck with bottled water ( just about 4 ounces ) and put it back into the closet to be forgotten for a while under airlock.


----------



## rgecaprock

uav,
I used SuperKleer on my mead and it became crystal clear!!!!


Ramona


----------



## admiral

When I take mine off the lees and the fruit, (nowhere close to that yet) I am going to have a lotmore than 4 oz to top off. Right now, the liguid + fruit is at the shoulder of my 1 gallon jug. Am I missing something?


----------



## dragonmaster42

Can't really say if it's "normal" or not but I would assume if it's still bubbling, the yeast is doing it's thing. My 2 JAO's are both aroundthe 1 month point and are bubbling away. Depending on the sugar content in the fruit and honey (which can both vary) it could take longer or shorter than exactly2 months.


----------



## gaudet

admiral said:


> When I take mine off the lees and the fruit, (nowhere close to that yet) I am going to have a lotmore than 4 oz to top off. Right now, the liguid + fruit is at the shoulder of my 1 gallon jug. Am I missing something?



His mead had cleared brilliantly, when we transferred back to another gallon jug we got some sediment in there so we took a little of that and when we topped off I think it was a half cup but not much more. A cup is 8 oz's right??


----------



## admiral

Here is a picture of mine just after creation. Other than adding water to raise the level, it has been, and is, in the dark.


----------



## Waldo

Looks great..will taste better


----------



## uavwmn

Admiral, looks really good!!! I wrapped a towel around mine to keep it in the dark. It is starting to clear a little now. It is 2 months old today.


----------



## admiral

Waldo, thanks. Looking forward to it!


uavwmn, Good idea with the towel! Especially since the recipe calls for keeping the wine warmer for development. Thanks for the idea.






Mine is not a month old yet. Just a newbie!


----------



## K&GB

Has anyone recorded the starting and ending SG for this concoction? I whipped up a 3-gal batch last night, and the SG was super high. Wonder where it'll finish....


----------



## gaudet

So tease us and not post the SG why dontcha???





I'll take a sg on my finished one and let you know what it is.


----------



## uavwmn

Looks good, admiral!!


----------



## uavwmn

K&amp;GB, since this is my first mead and no one said to check the SG.


----------



## K&GB

My starting SG was 1.165


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

As the recipe states it will finish sweet...but I think thats better than the ultra high octane you would get from wine yeast on numbers like that.


----------



## gaudet

K&amp;GB said:


> My starting SG was 1.165



I took a final reading and its 1.030

That's 18% ABV if I started at the same level as you did Ken.

and for argument's sake lets say I started with a lower sg at 1.150 I still have 16% abv in this puppy.


----------



## uavwmn

Admiral, I thought I had posted my JAO pictureat the 1 month mark. Don't see it, so here is mine starting to look a little clear. Lots of sediment now at the bottom.


----------



## K&GB

Just curious. Tripled the recipe, using 10-1/2 lbs of honey for a 3-gal batch. Topped up with about 3 cups of water this morning to bring it almost to the neck of the carboy. Still chugging away, as I assume it will be for the next month. How does the finished product taste? I know, patience...


----------



## uavwmn

K&amp;GB, 


can't help you in that dept. haha It just sounds like it would taste good. So, I figure if I only make a gallon, and it tastes like swamp water, I have only lost a gallon.
Same with the gallon strawberry wine I made yesterday. If it doesn't turn out, I am out only the $6 or $7 for the strawberries.


BUT, if it turns out AWESOME, I will make a larger batch!!!


----------



## K&GB

Well UAV, reading this thread got me to thinking about mead again. So since I was visiting Sam's anyway last weekend, I checked out their honey.Turns out it sells for almost 1/2 what I paid in the grocery store, so I picked up three 5-lb bottles. Oh, and I grabbed a big bag of oranges too.






Whipped up a 3-gal batch of ancient orange on Wednesday with all the recommended spices. Hey, doesn't that make it a metheglin? Here's a pic today.








Well, the wine puppies were awfully curious about that orange and honey smell in the pantry.








So I told them the storyof how I stumbled acrossthisawesome soundingAncient Orange recipeon the FVW forum.Afterwards, they wanted to know what I planned to do with the left-over honey. (Puppies are naturally inquisitive.



)








They asked if they could watch while I made another batch of mead, so I poked around in the freezer and happened upon a bag of frozen bluberries.












Keeping the concept simple (for the puppies you understand), I tossed the blueberries right in the mix, along with some Hungarian oak. So now we have a batch of blueberry melomel going alongside the ancient orange.


----------



## uavwmn

Well K&amp;GB, seems like the puppies are an inspiration for you already!! And they look like intelligent wine pups. And their wine sniffing training seems to be coming along nicely also.






Let us know how the bluberry mead turns out.
AndI need to get to Tucson to Costco's!!!!!


----------



## vcasey

I just stabilized by Blueberry Mead last weekend made with OB honey. Ended up with an extra 1/2 gallon that I plan on mixing with my extra 1/2 gallon of Blackberry Mead made with clover honey (from Sam's). I use Sam's honey a lot just wish they would sell OB honey also. 
VPC


----------



## dragonmaster42

Bet that blueberry smells good! I have 6g that has been in a secondary for about a month now and it's still bubbling slowly. It got off to a slow start though. 
Watch out the wine puppies don't get to curious and sample the blueberry. You'll have two drunk pups with purple noses!!






I'm surprised how much sediment myJAO is throwing off. I tipped the carboys a bit, so hopefully it'll be easier to rack it.


----------



## uavwmn

gaudet, JAO mead is now racked in a clean carboy with airlock in place.
Do I keep checking the SG on this while it is clearing? What SG am I ultimately looking for?
Sure smells good!!!


----------



## gaudet

I don't know what its supposed to finish at cause the recipe isn't concerned about it. You don't need to take measurements unless you want to for your own benefit or knowledge. But I think Ken took an initial sg reading on the 3 gallon batch he started and it came out to be something crazy hot like 1.160 . Now I say mine is finished at 1.030 which that leaves you with 0.130 / .00736 for about 17.66 % ABV (if my starting gravity was 1.160) 

Just remember this was my first (but not my last) attempt at this one too...


----------



## uavwmn

Oh, ok. then I will just leave it alone and let it clear for a couple of weeks.


----------



## K&GB

Looking good there UAV. Mine is officially two weeks old now and still chugging away slowly. I see the directions say to wait two months before racking. Any advice on how long to wait before bottling and drinking? Boy is this waiting thing hard!


----------



## uavwmn

Ken, it smells good also!!!! You will know when it is time to rack. Hardly any bubbles in the airlock and it clears with the lees on the bottom. My fuit remained on top and a few of the raisins dropped to the bottom.


BTW, I got a pair of hemostat scissors and pulled the stubborn orange slices out of the jug. Needlenose pliers will probably work also.






I think I read in an earlier thread that you bulk age a few months, then bottle.


71 degrees here for today!!! I love Arizona!!


----------



## uavwmn

I let mine set for a couple of months until the oranges dropped to the bottom. By that time it had self cleared and rather than rack and bulk age, I bottled. I used the smaller 375ml bottles because I wasn't sure how much I would be able to drink in one setting and didn't want the wine to go bad once opened. Beleive me, this wasn't a problem. It is very good.


If you are going to bulk age, I'd rack it after the fruit drops. For me this happened after about 2 months. Also, I let mine age for about a year before I drank any. Well worth the wait. I'm definately going to be making more after the first of the year.


Have fun


Monty


Ken, I found this thread by Montyfox. I am not sure if we add a sulphite to this and then bottle? I am going to let mine sit for a couple of weeks to make sure it is very clear, then bottle and wait......and wait......sigh...


----------



## uavwmn

smurfe, I racked my mead to a clean jug. It is clearing a little more now.
Do I degass this mead? Do I add a campden tab to it prior to bottling?
I am not sure what my next step is.


----------



## gaudet

I removed the orange slices with a tiny little fork (one used for condiment trays) It fit in the mouth of the jug, I just turned it upside down over the sink and removed the slices as I could reach them. I think Waldo uses clean pantyhose and stuffs the orange slices in and ties off the end. Makes it easier to fish out of the carboy when making larger batches I would imagine.


----------



## smurfe

uavwmn said:


> smurfe, I racked my mead to a clean jug. It is clearing a little more now.
> Do I degass this mead? Do I add a campden tab to it prior to bottling?
> I am not sure what my next step is.




I have done both ways in regards to de-gassing. I haven't found much difference but I do let it set for quite a while so it may degas itself. I have never added k-meta or sorbate either. I don't believe a mead needs it.I never racked it except the Kumquat batch. If I follow the recipe to the "T" I just throw the stuff in a jug and let it set about 3 months, rack it to a bucket and bottle it. I have never had a batch not clear crystal clear except the batch if Kumquat which I had to add some Super Klear to it and it cleared overnight.


----------



## uavwmn

Smurfe, so I do not add anything to this mead. Once it clears I bottle it?


----------



## gaudet

smurfe said:


> uavwmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> smurfe, I racked my mead to a clean jug. It is clearing a little more now.
> Do I degass this mead? Do I add a campden tab to it prior to bottling?
> I am not sure what my next step is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done both ways in regards to de-gassing. I haven't found much difference but I do let it set for quite a while so it may degas itself. I have never added k-meta or sorbate either. I don't believe a mead needs it.I never racked it except the Kumquat batch. If I follow the recipe to the "T" I just throw the stuff in a jug and let it set about 3 months, rack it to a bucket and bottle it. I have never had a batch not clear crystal clear except the batch if Kumquat which I had to add some Super Klear to it and it cleared overnight.
Click to expand...



Smurfe, the one on the left is the Kumquat mead (started 1-1-09).
It cleared quite nicely as compared to the other JAO mead on the right. It took 2.5 months to clear.


----------



## uavwmn

gaudet, when I racked my mead it didn't quite get to the top of the jug. Do I top off with water?


----------



## gaudet

You can, I did, I don't think that 2 -4 ounces of water to fill will make that much of a difference. The level I had in my jug was after topping off with water. I had more than enough for 5 bottles worth of 750's


----------



## uavwmn

This will probably need a good 8 or 10 oz of water.


----------



## openbeerz

Our five gallon batch of jao mead had been bulk ageing for a year and it's still not drinkable,we're thinking about adding some kind of orange liquore to improve the taste and sweeten it up a little,any body try anything like that with there mead.


----------



## gaudet

I think you will still be good. I don't think you will water this one down easily.


----------



## uavwmn

Ok, I transferred the mead into my 2 gal primary bucket minus a spigot!


How do I bottle this??? hahahaha


I usually use my primary spigot to bottle with the 6 gal bucket.


----------



## gaudet

Use your racking cane and tubing with the bottling wand. Start your siphon and away you go. If you don't have the bottling wand, then just crimp off your tubing when you get close to full. Move on to the next bottle.


----------



## grapeman

You could also rack it into the bottling bucket at bottling time. This will get it off any lees and make it easier to bottle like normal. Just because somebody else doesn't like the bottling buckets doesn't mean they are all bad. If you haven't had problems with them before you probably won't.


----------



## gaudet

Or what appleman said................


----------



## uavwmn

What is a bottling bucket?????






Are you talking about the 6 gal primary bucket with the spigot attached?


----------



## uavwmn

Ok, got them in the frosted little port bottles. I will download pics in a while.


It smells good!!! Looks really nice in the little bottles.


Thank you for everyone's help and input!!!


Lime Mead is on the menu soon!!!


----------



## grapeman

uavwmn said:


> What is a bottling bucket?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the 6 gal primary bucket with the spigot attached?




Yes. It is discussed so often here I assumed you would know this. Sorry.


----------



## gaudet

I am now trying the last bottle that I bottled yesterday (this one had some sediment and was a little cloudy). I really like this one. I thought the cloves would be too strong. I will definitely make a larger batch in the future and will experiment with different citrus flavors. I was thinking about getting some lemons and limes and making two separate batches them blending them together at bottling time.


----------



## uavwmn

Appleman, lol, I thought it was a new wine toy I just HAVE to have!!




I have 2 primary buckets with spigots. One for vino and one for beer.


Got the mead bottles just fine.


----------



## uavwmn

I bottled 9 of the JAO mead.


----------



## gaudet

Those frosted bottles are very nice. How did you like the taste?


----------



## uavwmn

Gaudet, lol, I never tasted it!! Smelled good tho.


----------



## grapeman

You could have tasted a bit from the second bottle on the right!






Now you need to wait months to try it!


----------



## uavwmn

Appleman, oh yea, maybe some will leak out of the bottle and I can lick the neck!!!! hahahaha


Do these get stored in a dark cool place on their sides like other wine? And how many months are we talking about?


----------



## grapeman

Keep upright a couple days to let the corks conform well to the neck, then lay them down in the darkand forget them. The more time you give them, the better they will get. In reality, try to hold out a few months


----------



## gaudet

appleman said:


> Keep upright a couple days to let the corks conform well to the neck, then lay them down in the darkand forget them. The more time you give them, the better they will get. In reality, try to hold out a few months



I thought this was supposed to be a quick drinking mead........... I drank a bottle last night



It got drank quickly.

And it was darn good might I add


----------



## grapeman

Three months aging would be quick drinking. Meads typically need to age over a year to be good.


----------



## gaudet

Well the one I bottled this weekend was just a shade under 3 months old. I started it on Nov 15, 08. I have another batch that I won't drink quite nearly as soon. Its going to age for at least a year before I start drinking it (maybe




).


----------



## K&GB

uavwmn said:


> Gaudet, lol, I never tasted it!! Smelled good tho.







I admire your restraint UAV. Not sure I could match it though. I would have only gotten 8 bottles...


----------



## gaudet

Good thing you have 3 gallons going Ken..........


----------



## K&GB

Gaudet, thanks for the update. After my dismal failure with mandarin orange wine last year, I've been kind of wondering if this would turn into something worth while. Glad to hear it tastes good, even at the three month mark. I imagine it's an early drinker because it's sweet. Still watching the calendar for mine. Only three weeks old today...


----------



## uavwmn

Ken, lol, I bottled them quick and cleaned up quick so as not to taste any.




As soon as I get another 1 gal jug I am starting the lime mead.


----------



## uavwmn

Ok, into a dark cool place they go!!!! Cute little buggers!!! haha


----------



## K&GB

I racked mine today. I know, cardinal sin - it's only a month old. Signs of fermentation were almost nonexistant, so I wanted to see where it was. SG 1.068. So, it started at roughly 38 brix and is now at roughly 17 brix. That's 11% ABV. Tastes nice, orange, and very sweet. Guess I'll top up with water and let it finish up now.


----------



## dragonmaster42

For any of y'all that have done a 5 gallon batch, how much JAO do you actually end up with? It's hard to tell how much liquid is in there with the fruit and lees. 


Mine is about ready to rack and either bottle or age some more to clear a bit (one is clear, one is a bit hazy).


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Whipped up a couple gallons of the Ancient Orange yesterday using wildflower Raw honey. This first onelooks a little odd.. Had a left over Kiwi and added it to the Orange.. Puffy clouds hanging. The fermentation did start but very slow, and not all that noticeable.








Just used an orange on this one..No puffy clouds and fermenting is quite visable.


----------



## Tiffany

Has anyone double or even quadrupled this recipe? We would like make quite a bit more than a gallon. Using some for drinking of course



and some for Christmas gifts. I know some recipes say if you just multiply it doesn't work right. Wondered if anyone has made a6 gallon batch?


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Hi Tiffany. Certainly you can double your recipe... I have not done so, this is my first mead.. I do believe Waldo and others in the forum mentioned making larger batches... If you search in the Mead area or Recipe area you should find information on that... also Wade,Waldo,Appleman,Northern Wino,and others are very good at sharing their expertise.. also you could email George. Another thing you could do is make additional gallons, tweak the recipe using other fruits as a base.....find the one you really enjoy and go from there. You will find recipes for variations...


----------



## Tiffany

Thanks, I may email George before we start.


----------



## Waldo

I did a6 gallon batch that turned out great Tiffany and pretty much used the original recipe x6 for everything except the yeast. I used3TBSP of yeast. I made a starter with one, pitched it and then the next day I just sprinkled the next 2TBSP in,Oh yes, dont start with any more than about 5-1/4 gallon volume total.After that initial violent fermentation slows down then go ahead and add more to bring it on up. When i got ready to rack it I racked into a 5 gallon carboy, keeping my auto siphon just above all the sediment and dropped fruit. I ended up with a good clear 5 gallons and a couple of 750 ml bottles of cloudy but still very good mead which was drank prettyquick. 


Also, when you think it is ready to rack go ahead and move it to where you will be racking from and then let it set for another week as you will cloud it somewhat when you do move it. That is unless you can make it from where it will be racked from which would be the optimum.


----------



## Tiffany

Thanks Waldo! We are working on getting the stuff for this one. I have read so much about it being wonderful. I'm more the wine maker/drinker and my husband the mead maker/drinker. This one does sound yummy though. I think it would make excellent Chrismas gifts with a dressed up bottle!


----------



## K&GB

This one's a real exercise in patience. I made a three-gal batch. After one month, I saw the orange slices on top start to dry out and look nasty, so I racked it and topped up with water. (The orange slices still smelled perfectly fresh when I pulled them out of the carboy) Since then there's been almost noairlock activity, so I'm not sure what's going on now. But it hasn't even started to clear. Maybe I ruined it. Three more weeks and it'll be two months. We'll see what happens then.


----------



## gaudet

K&amp;GB said:


> This one's a real exercise in patience. I made a three-gal batch. After one month, I saw the orange slices on top start to dry out and look nasty, so I racked it and topped up with water. (The orange slices still smelled perfectly fresh when I pulled them out of the carboy) Since then there's been almost noairlock activity, so I'm not sure what's going on now. But it hasn't even started to clear. Maybe I ruined it. Three more weeks and it'll be two months. We'll see what happens then.



I doubt that you ruined it. You just made more of it then the original recipe. I have made two different batches of this (1 gal each) and both cleared differently. The first batch took almost 3 months to clear, the second took about 5 weeks.

Here are the 10 bottles of the Kumquat Mead I made following in Smurfe's footsteps. ANd it is better than the orange. Next attempt will be a lime mead


----------



## Waldo

I'M slobbering gaudet


----------



## vcasey

gaudet said:


> Next attempt will be a lime mead



I think I may have just located some Key Lime Honey, not the flavored stuff. I plan on getting enough for both a Traditional and a Key Lime Mead. Hopefully I'll find out for sure tomorrow. My start date will be some time in April.
VPC


----------



## gaudet

I'm trying to get my hands on some tupelo honey. I want to make the recipe I saw that Masta made tupelo vanilla mead. it sounds delicious.


----------



## vcasey

gaudet said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on some tupelo honey. I want to make the recipe I saw that Masta made tupelo vanilla mead. it sounds delicious.



I can help with that try http://www.lltupelohoney.com/index.htm. I bought mine from them to make a Vanilla and a Cherry Vanilla Mead. They have been hanging out in the carboy for just over a year now. I plan to bottle both next January. Still thinking about holding back a gallon of the vanilla and letting it sit on some cinnamon sticks for a couple of months. 
VPC


----------



## cb_Sadie

vcasey, what is your recipe for your cherry vanilla mead. That sounds really good. I would like to make some if it.


Cyndy


----------



## vcasey

Keep in mind Cyndy this was a 7 gallon batch and I split the batch after it stalled and racked it into 2 5 gallon carboys one with the crushed cherries and vanilla and one with just the vanilla. Once all the heavy fermentation settled down (3 weeks) I racked them into the 3 gallon carboys with a 1/2 gallon of each left over for topping off. Be very careful of how many vanilla beans you use because it does not take much. The amount of cherries you use is up to you, I wanted enough to get a nice color to the mead so I went a bit heavy. Also I was looking for a dry mead that I can age for a bit. This batch was started 1/1/2008 and its still just hanging out in the carboy. It may get bottled next January, I haven't decided.
Here you go, I cut it down to a 3 gallon batch size.

Cherry Vanilla Mead
3 gallons
10 Lbs. Tupelo Honey (to 1095)
Water to 3 1/2 gallons
Yeast Happiness (Nutrient, DAP)
Rehydrate yeast with Go Ferm
Lavlin 71B

I did aged both on oak for a while. Well checking back over my notes they are still on oak. Sure can't tell, both meads are still pretty hot but the vanilla is still very strong.
VPC


----------



## cb_Sadie

vcasey, thanks. I will order my honey. 


Cyndy


----------



## cb_Sadie

I just started my 1 gallon bottle of JAO. I is really sweet, or to me it is. My SG is 1.122 and the temp is 78. When this is finished is it as sweet as it is now??


----------



## vcasey

Yes it should be a bit sweet, that is the style of this particular mead. I have never made this so you'll have to see if someone has some numbers to give you a better idea. Good luck with it and have fun.
VPC


----------



## cb_Sadie

vcasey, I figured out way it is so sweet. I measured my honey wrong and put over a cup to much. I had not added the yeast yet so I poured some out of the gallon carboy and added more water. I have no idea what I have now.I don't know if I should just dump it and start over or just let it set and see what happens. 


I amdrinking my first glass of my blackberry merlot. It has only been 28 days from the start date but it's notbad. A little on the sweet side but good. I wonder if I could bulk age 5 gallons and bottle 1 gallon to drink.


----------



## grapeman

The blackberry merlot is meant to be drunk early. I would think you could bottle a gallon to drink right away and age the rest another month. I wouldn't wait too long to bottle it. That isn't necessary. If you don't drink it all up before then, it will still be good for one to two years. Enjoy it now while you make something to age more.


----------



## cb_Sadie

Sounds great appleman. I will filter all of it and bottle it this weekend. I am very happy with the way this one came out.


----------

